# Smart traveler enrollment program, (s.t.e.p.)



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

Has anyone on this Forum ever used or considered using the US Government S.T.E.P. Program? (Smart Traveler Enrollment Program).

Go to: travel.state.gov/step, for more specific information.

Basically it is supposed to be a way that the US Government can effectively get messages to or warn any US Citizens in any overseas location "if" there is any impending threats, emergencies, dangers, etc. that may or may not have materialized.

I am getting ready for my soon departure to the Philippines, (after a long two year planning period), and the Homeland Security Department has recently sent me a brochure suggesting that I enroll in this program before I head that way.

They claim that "IF" anything should happen, the US Government will know where I am and can make arrangements to notify me should the need arise.

Or.....as I see it...just a way for Big Brother to keep tabs on us!, (?)

Has anyone ever used the program? And does it work or not work for an ExPat living in the Philippines? I am not sure that I can see any useful purpose for it. They claim that family members back home in the US can use it to get an urgent message to someone living overseas that maybe they have not heard from for a while and are worried about their safety or maybe a family emergency, etc.

Interested to hear what anyone in the Forum has to say about it.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Cebu Citizen said:


> Has anyone on this Forum ever used or considered using the US Government S.T.E.P. Program? (Smart Traveler Enrollment Program).
> 
> Go to: travel.state.gov/step, for more specific information.
> 
> ...


They were of absolutely no help to us during or after typhoon yolanda in leyte...helped all the filipinos but wouldnt lift a finger for us. Not even a tent for my pregnant wife!!!!!


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Cebu Citizen said:


> Has anyone on this Forum ever used or considered using the US Government S.T.E.P. Program? (Smart Traveler Enrollment Program).
> 
> Go to: travel.state.gov/step, for more specific information.
> 
> ...


I have not. I've been here for many years and feel and am safer here than anywhere I have lived in the States.
If there is a need for information for safety or any other reason I can go online to the embassy web page for all info and alerts. The only dealings I have with the US govt is in relation to Social Security. I do not see or feel a need for anything further..

PS. This can be done online at any time after you arrive here if you so choose on THIS PAGE of the US Embassy website.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

I was registered with the Canadian simular program when I first went to Afghanistan, never heard anything from them at all except a couple of threat warnings that were outdated and so general as to be useless.

No longer bother with it at all.


----------



## George6020 (Apr 18, 2014)

The US Embassy requests that ALL Americans travelling or living abroad to register at their local US Embassy, which would be in Manila.............through the American Services Dept./office

I did this when I arrived in 2010, but all I receive from them is an occasional travel warning. Unfortunately, I never heard of them reaching out even 1 time or visiting Americans held in jails here. So, besides them having a record of where you are, I really don't know what they do.


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

I've been using it for years as it was a requirement while I was in the Middle East. But to be honest lots of emails I received are either not a concern to me or after the fact.
For example every state and federal election you get an email reminding you to vote. Which is OK but I can't vote in every state election. You get warnings that you can figure out by reading Drudge CNN or any other news outlet. 
They do list travel warning but hey lets be honest we Americans piss a lot of people off everyday. 
All said and done would I recommend it sure would so you can sort out the BS by pressing the DELETE KEY.
And as far as big brother watching you. Well lets see now do you file taxes (yes) do you have an American passport (yes) If you collect retirement SS or SSDI then they got you. So the conspiracy theory lives and always will. Not to mention your Facebook and Twitter accounts or email account.


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

Manitoba said:


> I was registered with the Canadian simular program when I first went to Afghanistan, never heard anything from them at all except a couple of threat warnings that were outdated and so general as to be useless.
> 
> No longer bother with it at all.


I agree with Manitoba. I only enrolled in it for my employment requirement abroad. I have found that the notifications are pretty much useless (old regurgitated news/travel warnings) and I have never found out about an Embassy Outreach thru this program (always by other means).

The whole line about should an emergency rise they would know that you are in country is true BS. For example, if everything fell apart and you needed to evacuate the country (no civil air flights out), they would not come looking for you to assist you getting out. YOU would be solely responsible for yourself to get to the US Embassy (or demarkation point) and THEN you MIGHT get on their manifest.

Sorry for the rant but that is the reality.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

jon1 said:


> I agree with Manitoba. I only enrolled in it for my employment requirement abroad. I have found that the notifications are pretty much useless (old regurgitated news/travel warnings) and I have never found out about an Embassy Outreach thru this program (always by other means).
> 
> The whole line about should an emergency rise they would know that you are in country is true BS. For example, if everything fell apart and you needed to evacuate the country (no civil air flights out), they would not come looking for you to assist you getting out. YOU would be solely responsible for yourself to get to the US Embassy (or demarkation point) and THEN you MIGHT get on their manifest.
> 
> Sorry for the rant but that is the reality.


Heck, they don't even keep Facebook updated. Followed them thinking I'd get alerts that way and got maybe 3 posts from them in a year.


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

jon1 said:


> I agree with Manitoba. I only enrolled in it for my employment requirement abroad. I have found that the notifications are pretty much useless (old regurgitated news/travel warnings) and I have never found out about an Embassy Outreach thru this program (always by other means).
> 
> The whole line about should an emergency rise they would know that you are in country is true BS. For example, if everything fell apart and you needed to evacuate the country (no civil air flights out), they would not come looking for you to assist you getting out. YOU would be solely responsible for yourself to get to the US Embassy (or demarkation point) and THEN you MIGHT get on their manifest.
> 
> Sorry for the rant but that is the reality.


Jon you are right in all counts, except 1 in my opinion its not the Embassy's responsibility to have an emergency exit plan for me, that my responsibility and I would not ever consider going to the embassy in an evacuation the last time we had a 1/2 *<Snip>* successful evacuation was in Vietnam. If you look around the embassy is a PRIME target and it is one of the weakest points of security. Every time I have gone to the embassy anywhere in the world I an count the number of American I see on 1 hand. The reason is most the Americans are in their cozy offices and only come out when needed. 
Of course the information is late again where do they get their info from they certainly don't have people stationed around to get up to date info as it happens that the NEWS agencies job. Don't get me wrong I am not a big advocate of government agencies at all. But I don't believe its the government responsibility to evacuate me and my family. After all they did not make me move here. :clap2:


----------



## yakc130 (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm enrolled over here in KSA. I get warnings every now and then about stuff. Apparently, it's more than other countries provide to their citizens because I'm always asked to forward it to them by my coworkers.

It's no big deal. It may be beneficial. I keep my head on swirl over here anyway, so I'm usually aware of what they send me.

The one thing I know that they don't so is provide anything. I don't see how anyone has gotten the idea that they will provide you with housing, transportation, etc. That's just a mistake. It's for providing information only to travelers.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

yakc130 said:


> I'm enrolled over here in KSA. I get warnings every now and then about stuff. Apparently, it's more than other countries provide to their citizens because I'm always asked to forward it to them by my coworkers.
> 
> It's no big deal. It may be beneficial. I keep my head on swirl over here anyway, so I'm usually aware of what they send me.
> 
> The one thing I know that they don't so is provide anything. I don't see how anyone has gotten the idea that they will provide you with housing, transportation, etc. That's just a mistake. It's for providing information only to travelers.


Its worth nothing....its only trying to give illusion they are concerned. Face it,,we are expendable. Renewable resource


----------



## yakc130 (Apr 27, 2012)

It's a _free_ service if you want to partake in it. They don't guarantee you anything. They don't give you anything. It's just an information service.

It's mostly aimed at those who are first-time global travelers, not world-savvy, and think everyone still likes Americans.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

yakc130 said:


> It's a free service if you want to partake in it. They don't guarantee you anything. They don't give you anything. It's just an information service.
> 
> It's mostly aimed at those who are first-time global travelers, not world-savvy, and think everyone still likes Americans.


Its just politics,,,even a beginner has access to that info and more. That being said,i have been in pinas long enough to survive,,also a few other countries. If you feel its helpful by all means partake.


----------

